# U.N. calls for 'anti-terror' Internet surveillance



## cupper (22 Oct 2012)

*U.N. calls for 'anti-terror' Internet surveillance*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57537559-38/u.n-calls-for-anti-terror-internet-surveillance/



> The United Nations is calling for more surveillance of Internet users, saying it would help to investigate and prosecute terrorists.
> 
> A 148-page report (PDF) released today titled "The Use of the Internet for Terrorist Purposes" warns that terrorists are using social networks and other sharing sites including Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, and Dropbox, to spread "propaganda."
> 
> ...



Link to the UN Report:

http://www.unodc.org/documents/frontpage/Use_of_Internet_for_Terrorist_Purposes.pdf


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Oct 2012)

Makes Bill C30 look positively progressive.  >


----------



## cupper (22 Oct 2012)

I figure it should get full support from all members. See how it would justify spying on their own people for those less than democratic governments.


----------

